# Tenor High Notes



## Alfredoz (Apr 8, 2014)

Dear All,

Recently I came across a performance of the aria, Ecco ridente in cielo on Youtube: 



, by a Singaporean tenor, Leslie Tay. I find his timbre very soothing and is quite distinct from many other operatic tenors who perform this aria. His high C at the end is also quite interesting. Is that considered reinforced falsetto or head voice? Correct me if I am wrong, would that be considered a leggiero tenor or Haute-contre voice?

If one were to look at similar performance by another wonderful tenor: 



, the high notes seem to pack more punch and carry a 'sense of urgency'?

Who do you guys think?

Regards


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Different tenor here, but he does a nice job with the 8 high Cs in La Fille du Regiment (starting about 5:48):





Of course Pavarotti made history with this aria and that can be had on the CD of this opera with Pavarotti and Sutherland. By the way, Mariella Devia and Eva Podles are great is the DVD of the posted You Tube video.


----------



## Alfredoz (Apr 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Different tenor here, but he does a nice job with the 8 high Cs in La Fille du Regiment (starting about 5:48):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi! Thanks for the share! He has beautiful timbre. I think his high Cs a bit thin here. Have you heard Yang Yang's interpretation? I think he is comparable to Pavarotti's!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Alfredoz said:


> Hi! Thanks for the share! He has beautiful timbre. I think his high Cs a bit thin here. Have you heard Yang Yang's interpretation? I think he is comparable to Pavarotti's!


Have not heard Yang Yang yet. Yes I did also feel his high C's were a bit thin in the video I posted, strained perhaps is the word. They are good, but who could ever hit them as did Pavarotti on this release, which I have and love (Sutherland too):


----------

